# To MO' or not to MO' that is the question?



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Big Brown said:


> Don't have a report per say but I've been hunting up there the past couple weeks between newaygo and croton. Stopped down the Dam yesterday saw some fish rolling around. The water is super low and gin clear. Easily wadable but i'm sure the fish are jumpy. Checked out the launch downriver and also saw a couple fish. Not much of a report I know but there are some fish in there...good luck


 
Thats what I needed to hear. Looks like a friend will be dragging his driftboat up so hopefully we can find a couple holes holding fish.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I haven't heard much about the fishing around here ,but at this time of year it's not unusual . It means locals are catching fish and keeping it hush .

Now during my daily walks in Newaygo , it looks like some dark fish are on the beds ,the water is low and the fish are spooky .

You can see the fish shy away from the line as "Fisherman " attempt to drag the line across their back . This is visible from shore ,so the line might be heavy .

With the water so low ,the fish might be blocked at Bridgeton , but where you are staying should be just fine .

There doesn't seem to be as many fish as last week , but I haven't fished yet this fall .


----------

